# ICEMAN IS BACK!!! D.I.Y. ATV Bow case



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

welcome back! 

nice common sense approach there. Only thing I would consider changing is putting the buckles inside the case in hopes I could get then a little tighter working from the topside. either way - well done.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Kool. Good to see ya back again. That's about as simple as you get for an ATV case. All I'm missing is the ATV, so it would prolly cost me a little more than $35........

Great idea none the less. Your cousin is a smart one.....

Later,
-Hb.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

ya that what i did, but i used u-bolts, worked the same this way is just a little faster to remove...lol


----------



## LSU (Nov 17, 2010)

Where ya been dude??!!?? Your bow sling videos have certainly helped me out! Thank you sir!!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Nice vid


----------



## Cougarsquatch (Oct 23, 2009)

Man, I half expected your 4 wheeler to be homemade too, lol. Thank you for your ideas and your willingness to share them. You da man.


----------



## tdoor4570 (Feb 25, 2010)

Mounted mine to my atv using 2 1/4-20 machine screws and 2 1/4 x 2 fenderwashers. drilled 2 holes in case drilled 2 holes and taped out to 1/4-20 thread and screwed the case on, no movement at all real simple total cost of doing 2 machines (zero)


----------



## annguyen1981 (Jul 24, 2011)

oldschoolcj5 said:


> welcome back!
> 
> nice common sense approach there. Only thing I would consider changing is putting the buckles inside the case in hopes I could get then a little tighter working from the topside. either way - well done.


If you put the buckles on the inside of the case, it would be much harder to remove from the ATV since he wants to us the case off the ATV as well.


Great how-to video!


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

Iceman, I am trying to join your forum and am having no luck?


----------

